# So after what we learned from the testing.....what do we do from here?



## FrancisK (Jul 3, 2019)

Mods if for whatever reason there is an issue with this thread please delete and my apologies.



If the board testing has taught us anything it’s that we have no idea what we’re putting in our bodies. Sometimes shit just goes south and a source has issues and of course some of them just knew and screwed people. If you haven’t donated you sure as shit should!

My question is what do we do now? I want to be using what I plan on using and at the correct dosages but how do we even accomplish that now? Obviously get a script for TRT but that is just a TRT dose and nothing besides test. You could say get pharma but we’ve seen those faked too. You might say pick up 50 vials at a time from the same batch and get one tested, I don’t think I have to explain why that means nothing for the next vial. I’m not going to brew my own, that just isn’t feasible for me and who even says the raws are good?

So is that it, we just have to put up with it? Is the saving grace that luckily all steroids do SOMETHING, as long as there is actually something in that vial of course....

Just kinda thinking out loud here as I’ve been getting pretty frustrated as it appears all my meticulous planning and logs of AAS over the years has been a joke....


----------



## D-NUTZ (Jul 3, 2019)

What blows my mind is that even after a source tests poorly (multiple times), they are STILL getting praised over and over in their threads.

Example?  A sponsor just popped up on PM who I believe had around 5 tests here and all 5 were poor. Yet we still have people (including vets) hopping in the sponsor thread telling everyone how awesome and trustworthy the source is.

Really baffles me.

We I believe needs to happen is when these sponsors start to test poorly over and over, we stop posting blind, positive reviews so members who may not have access to the testing (yet) stop seeing a vet backing a source and order from them because of it, despite the source testing poorly.

This will lose the source business and they will either disappear or be forced to change


----------



## IsoVet (Jul 3, 2019)

D-NUTZ said:


> What blows my mind is that even after a source tests poorly (multiple times), they are STILL getting praised over and over in their threads.
> 
> Example?  A sponsor just popped up on PM who I believe had around 5 tests here and all 5 were poor. Yet we still have people (including vets) hopping in the sponsor thread telling everyone how awesome and trustworthy the source is.
> 
> ...




well since you're talking about me.. ill be more than happy to address this.... there are tests on isovet products here that did test poorly but there were also tests that posted excellent... every source here has had both good and bad tests.... 

why is that? is it only because the source is out to cheat the customer as most members here assume? maybe... maybe not... maybe there are other reasons... all of which have been discussed on various test results from different sources...

the results are what they are.... some people take them as concrete evidence... some take them with a grain of salt....

i have lost business over those test results... actually when they first came out i got hammered.... so i found out what the reason for the results were and i fixed it....

but what is a source that has a bad result supposed to do... run and hide under a rock and pray and hope everything will blow over... hope that the willy lump lumps like you forgive us...or stand up and fix the issue...

ill be more than man enough to stand up and fix any mistakes my company puts out... but i sure as hell am not gonna beg for your forgivness or anybody else's... i dont even know who you are nor give 2 fucks about the opinion of some ran*** member on some internet forum...

every business legal or illegal goes through a rough patch...

you know how many times i have seem BigA and the mods at promuscle get roasted on other forums for helping scammers and snitches rip people off.... is it true? of course not.. You know how many times i have seen Big A and the mods called scammers by members ? more times than i can count. in the last 18 years...

yet by your thinking proMuscle should have been closed down years ago and nobody should go there because they have been called un trustworthy....

if a business... say a restaurant gets a bad review... what are they supposed to do?

chipotle has been hit with ecoli posioning at least 4 times i can remember..... they are still open and people still go there... are they supposed to close down?

so what exactly is your point.... ? you mad because my customers trust me to do right by them....

or are you mad because myself and many of the sources here still do well despite the poor test results....? maybe instead of writing a butthurt post... you think about how business works.

when the results on isovet came back i offered to replace all those customers affected...

you know what i replaced everybody who came to me... several people even came here and posted that i  exchanged their products out for brand news ones...

is that not good enough.... ? or for you and the lynch mob should isovet and sciroxx, and ip gear, and the growth clinic, and geno tec, and all the others who had one or some bad test results be run off the board and burned at the stake....


nobody posting on promuscle in my thread there is posting blind.... every one of those guys have known me for over 10 years....


i fixed the issue and put the isovet house in order... im sure ipgear, scrioxx, geno tec, the growth clinic and many of the others who had bad results have done the same....

so what else is there?

now i could go into conspiracy theories and spout off innuendo and why alot of these sources test bad... this is an illegal game after all... but i wont... no need... thats just talk anyway... all i can do is say what my company did....

we fixed the issue.... compensated any customer affected... put the house in order and moved on.... case closed...

anything else...?


----------



## wonton (Jul 3, 2019)

you stop purchasing from that source and spread the word.

Once the source takes responsibility and does something to address the issue and its verified.....you go back for a small test of the waters

sponsors that DENY DENY DENY - write them off and tell them to F OFF...never use them again

Because honestly we have members and sponsors telling us we are morons day in and day out....and attacking people that are bringing REAL RESULTS to the table

REAL RESULTS are UNDENIABLE 



FrancisK said:


> Mods if for whatever reason there is an issue with this thread please delete and my apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IsoVet (Jul 3, 2019)

FrancisK said:


> Mods if for whatever reason there is an issue with this thread please delete and my apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ll tell you what’s Francis. I can understand the situation your proposing and when you frame it in that light... there is no easy solution. You could go with a sponsor who has never had one negative review but what does that mean? Are they really trustworthy or have they not got caught yet or posted a bad result. You’re posing a very legitimate question with no real easy answer. I would say that brewing your own is probably your best bet because most Chinese sources will send you what you pay for... but not always. I’ve questioned my own supplier several times on tren ace I’ve gotten.

There is no easy answer sadly. But I will say this. Take my offer or tell me to fuck off. That’s up to you. I’d be happy to send you a few vials if you want. Use them, test them, grease your lawn mower with them. Up to you, but I do understand your situation and I am willing to do what I can to help you


----------



## srd1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Haven't posted in a while but this is something ive seriously thought about since the testing came to be. Seems like almost every sponsor has had atleast one bad test or more, even ones that have been solid trusted sources for years, that i know for a fact people have achieved great results off of even won competitions while on those sponsors gear. 
So where we go from here? I believe one thing each and every person here needs to or should realize is we are not buying this product from a government regulated pharmaceutical company there are no rules or standards and really no repurcusions for bad product period, and we shouldn't for a second believe thats what we're getting when ordering from any sponsor if that's your expectation your gonna be disappointed with just about every sponsor out there.
Theres seriously to many variables in this game guys from the raw suppliers all the way to the guy brewing the shit, to the reshippers. I believe and have to agree with IV if a sponsor always gets you your shit in a timely manner and you get the desired results keep using that sponsor if they have a bad test pay attention to how they handle their business and make an educated decision from there. Main thing is dudes need to realize we're not buying pharmaceuticals from Walmart there is no recourse if you get bad shit period do your homework, and if a sponsor fucks you over dont use them again.


----------



## K1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Here's my thoughts, being able to have seen it from both sides of the game...It's been mentioned before and again above by IV, most every source has tested bad at one point or another during the testing, either with jano, SRCS or Amrit, aside from a few like Alin, Gearpro, United Anabolics and Pharmacom.

Having been on that side of the game, I know there is little you can control in this business unless you are physically brewing the products yourself and have made sure that a sample of each batch of raws you receive are tested...Other then that are at the mercy of everyone from the supplier, to the receiver, down the line to a member discrediting to help their preferred choice!

But attitude is a major thing...So gauging how a source handles the results good OR bad tells their customers everything (example being: praising the testing when results are good but discrediting it when results are bad).

That leaves the source and customer with a few choices when it comes to tests:

For the Source...
1) The source takes the hit and reevaluates things
2) The source finds a place to point the finger. Usually, the way the source handles it can help a customer decide if they're worth bothering with again.

For the Customer...
1) If the customer is loyal and trusts the source to go through his operation and attempt to make some fixes where and if he can, then he should continue to trust him...Because we have seen too many times where sources burn the shit out of customers and then close shop and change names...So if a source sticks around, owns the shit and tries to handle his business, then that says a lot in my book. Again as long as they're not trying to point the finger in other directions! 
2) the customer goes with one of the sources that have not tested badly (one of the above for example), which in many cases is directly overseas or higher priced remailed...You take your chances there or you pay more reasonable prices.
3) the customer goes out and tries some of the newer sources and see how their products test out and maybe those guys get some movement up the ranks?

*****BUT*****

If I were all sources whether they have failed every test or passed every test...I would be upping my prices, without question!

No one gives theses guys the respect they deserve, including themselves...I have seen what happens when you fall, and it is not fucking fun! Members now playing the Amazon game, and the sources fall for it, undercutting each other to make a few bucks, when they should be making way more for the risks they take...Especially those crazy fuckers importing raws!!! If I were still in the game, I would be emailing every other major sponsor privately and do a mass up-charge across the board...Members wouldn't have that trumping card anymore of "We'll just use the cheaper source!" because that attitude wouldn't be available anymore. 

Then the testing results become more important...Then the steps taken post results are more important (meaning those that continue to test poorly can be cut off by customer and they can move to the other solid sources because pricing is on point across the board)...Also, then the source is making a profit worth the risks they're taking and making more money to be able to have every batch of their products tested by themselves to assure that everything is all set prior to be offered to the customer. 

Shit, some of these guys are lucky they can afford the raws to keep up with their customers their profit margin is so fucking low once you factor in the supplies instead of just looking at the price of the physical raw material! I regularly talk with a few of the old sources and laugh at them every time considering what prices were when I was in (and that was before all the homebrewers), versus what they are now with these fools taking major manufacturing risks, fuck me!!


----------



## mazrim (Jul 3, 2019)

I think it depends on the consistency with bad results over time. As stated in this thread, every company, etc. has issues at some point but if it is consistently bad in their history then move on and let everyone know/do not promote them. If they keep saying they will do better, then it is pretty evident that they are making that up when the results come back the same.

"ll be more than man enough to stand up and fix any mistakes my company puts out... but i sure as hell am not gonna beg for your forgivness or anybody else's... i dont even know who you are nor give 2 fucks about the opinion of some ran*** member on some internet forum."

This quote in particular is very unprofessional and would personally steer me far away from a source who responds like this to a legit post.


----------



## IsoVet (Jul 3, 2019)

mazrim said:


> I think it depends on the consistency with bad results over time. As stated in this thread, every company, etc. has issues at some point but if it is consistently bad in their history then move on and let everyone know/do not promote them. If they keep saying they will do better, then it is pretty evident that they are making that up when the results come back the same.
> 
> "ll be more than man enough to stand up and fix any mistakes my company puts out... but i sure as hell am not gonna beg for your forgivness or anybody else's... i dont even know who you are nor give 2 fucks about the opinion of some ran*** member on some internet forum."
> 
> This quote in particular is very unprofessional and would personally steer me far away from a source who responds like this to a legit post.



if you take the time to go back and look at many of my responses to test results they are more than professional...

so this guy comes here and takes a dig at me personally and im just supposed to what...? say nothing? 

you can have your opinion like you just stated there that my comment would steer you away from using me.. thats fine. thats your opinion and your welcome to it... 

ive always taken responsibility for my company.. but I'll be damn if anybody is going to takes digs at me personally and me just smile and let the slide by...

sorry....no:naughty1:


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 3, 2019)

Don't let Iso's straight to the point wording get you fooled that he is a bad guy to do business with. A long-time vet and good guy. That said, yes they did have some bad tests, but I agree with what he and K1 stated that if the source is willing to accept the mistakes and take actions to get things back in line, it should be accepted. I doubt most of these guys are really trying to rip people off. I think K1 stated the most logical reasoning behind what is the cause for many of these bad results. In every case, Iso took responsibility and has tried to rectify the problems. I have not used any of their products in a few years, but the few I did try worked well at that time. I'm sure this is the case with most of these larger guys as well. A lot of these larger guys have to put a lot of faith into each person in their team...and unfortunately outside of just making mistakes, there are some people who end up being untrustworthy, and it screws everything up for the whole team...and eventually the user's hard earned money. Guys like Iso understand the business side and make sure the guys who bought from them are taken care of though, and that along with owning their mistakes goes a long way. I agree with the poster above that these guys who deny deny deny of their issues should be avoided in future transactions, but this is individual between customers. We've had a few of these dipshits as seen here when the testing is revealed, and I would HIGHLY recommend to never do business with them. 

I really like the idea that one of the posters put above...

If mistakes are made, see how the source responds and if he tries to make good with the orders. If he denies and doesn't make good with the order, then NEVER use them again. Then give him/them the opportunity to iron out the issues in the team...or powder source. After awhile, or if tests show positive again, make a small order...donate to the testing, and see how it goes. It's the best we can do, but even with the negativity from some, it still puts everybody here in an advantage because we can see analytically the results to compare and make decisions for ourselves instead of just guessing on how we feel with whatever compound we have in our system. 

Remember, the results need to stay here too, otherwise everybody will just hold out and not donate. The members who do not have the tested results from here, well, that's their problem for not getting involved. Whether the bad results were deliberate or unintentional from the source, things happen, and if you are donating, you can see this and make decisions for yourself. You know the old saying..."You can take a horse to water, but you can't make it drink it." These non-paying members are doing themselves a disservice if they are using these sources. They need to put on their big boy britches and be responsible for themselves, if not, then they cause their own problems. 

Obviously, testing can only cover so much ground, as their is always new sources, old sources coming back under new names, new batches brewed, new powder batches ordered, funding and obtained products slowing things down, etc, etc....but it's still better than nothing. This testing is a good thing, but we are all adults and need to be able to make decisions for ourselves on who is a good 'vendor' to use. Without the testing, there is less accountability and more of a chance for the shysters to deliberately rip you off....or a chance for the good ones to not be able to make corrections to their problems. 

I don't know what each source is doing to prevent all these problems, or how feasible it is, but i'd hope that most test their more expensive powders on their own to know right off the bat what they are brewing. This could prevent a lot of problems. Stuff like primo, masteron, DHB, blends, anavar, halo, anadrol, etc, etc should be priority. Then if a test goes bad, we can narrow it down to the brewer, or those with their hands in the cookie jar. I'm sure some are doing this already...hopefully. 

I didn't know I was going to type this much, my apologies, my kids are here bored, so I need to cut it off anyway


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 3, 2019)

Well said. Spoken like a true veteran


----------



## montego (Jul 3, 2019)

I think the testing taught us what we already knew.

No guarantees in this game. Any source can put out a gob of shit be it intentional or not. No matter how much quality control there is, all it takes is a mis-measure or a momentary lapse in focus and you've got a mountain of junk you don't know is a mountain of junk. 

How they adress this is what would influence my future dealings with them since it almost always happens.

The testing is great and I support it 100%. I also frequent a forum where blood tests are highly encouraged and typically drive sales for sponsors when they are good. This doesn't mean everything they have is good, it just gives some data on test esters and sometimes ai's (which can still be any thing).

I think the most important thing we can bring away from the testing is that, as a community we as consumers, must communicate openly and honestly about everything we use. The dots will show up but, we have to look for them.

All to often someone says they don't "feel" something, which I agree is a shit way to judge quality, and they get railroaded by members or even groupies for certain labs. Often times it's just the guy who complained is ignorant or in experienced and everything is fine but, there are cases that it's not.

Communicate, educate and support each other. That on top of the awesome testing ANASCI is doing and blood work results is how we get more quality product and more importantly, stay safe.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 4, 2019)

I have just got back from a short trip. I need to catch up with various things. I just noticed this thread. One thing I will state is I like it when sponsors fuck up but they stick around and sort their operation out. Granted they shouldn't have fucked up in the 1st place but there could be a variety of reasons for that. Some have no idea how many sponsors disappear and come back on other forums 2 weeks later as a new name. Some of these guys have been 5+ different names. Nothing wrong with rebranding but I mean guys who fuck up and are not prepared to win people back and being transparant. There are many bad sponsors but there are many good sponsors who have had some bad results. Lot's of things can happen in this game and there are many variables when it comes to any testing. I have bought some utter crap from well known sponsors over the years but I know when I am taking good stuff.


----------



## get it in ya (Jul 4, 2019)

D-NUTZ said:


> What blows my mind is that even after a source tests poorly (multiple times), they are STILL getting praised over and over in their threads.
> 
> Example?  A sponsor just popped up on PM who I believe had around 5 tests here and all 5 were poor. Yet we still have people (including vets) hopping in the sponsor thread telling everyone how awesome and trustworthy the source is.
> 
> ...



I am one of those your talking about obviously. Been using there products a very long time. I have got my test levels checked probably 20 times in the years and always great, hrt or loading it up. Var is perfect and many other products. Then I look at the cost which is half of any other source and I look at the trust and it’s a no brainer. They have been around for a very long time, one of the longest, for a reason


----------



## IsoVet (Jul 4, 2019)

K1 said:


> Here's my thoughts, being able to have seen it from both sides of the game...It's been mentioned before and again above by IV, most every source has tested bad at one point or another during the testing, either with jano, SRCS or Amrit, aside from a few like Alin, Gearpro, United Anabolics and Pharmacom.
> 
> Having been on that side of the game, I know there is little you can control in this business unless you are physically brewing the products yourself and have made sure that a sample of each batch of raws you receive are tested...Other then that are at the mercy of everyone from the supplier, to the receiver, down the line to a member discrediting to help their preferred choice!
> 
> ...




i wish we could all raise prices but if we did nobody would make any real money.... i agree pirces are so low now that the profits margins are slim... you have to sell in high volume to make any real money. 

the real reason is there are just too many guys doing this. back when i first started guys did this as a side thing... to supplement thier income. now you have guys trying to do this as thier full time job because they have basically no skills or talent to do anything else but deal...

the guys making the money are the forum owners.... when they charge 300, 500, 1000 per spot and some of these forums have 20-30 guys if not more.... thats 15k a month to do nothing but sit back collect and listen to the occasional bitching and moaning....

look at promuscle... so many guys there trying to deal... what seperates the good from the bad if everybody has the same price, same t/a... 

its sad its come to undercutting each other but to be honest with the way it going and more and more guys doing this everyday its only going to get worse...

not everybody can be a dealer... yet everybody sees to want to be....

the way i look at it the pie really isnt that big when you got so many guys trying to get a piece...

when i first started back in 1999.... you had to know somebody to get a source....

now...? point and click..... thats why the sources back then including myself... made far more than today....the pie was big but the amount of guys reaching in was less...

that and the china guys coming here selling powder ***estically didnt help either...

yes it help these labs avoid customs which is nice but what stopped alot of guys from opening shop was the fear of customs getting packs stopped... getting a controlled delivery.... and yeah alot of packs flowed easy through customs but their was still that chance of getting hit...

now.... the only worry is your ******** chinese guy doesn't get hit..

basically there are alot of variables to this but the main thing is the chinese guys flooding the market.... making it easy for every tom in his trailer to cook up bottles and sell....


----------



## K1 (Jul 4, 2019)

IsoVet said:


> look at promuscle... so many guys there trying to deal... what seperates the good from the bad if everybody has the same price, same t/a...



The test results would be what separates them when prices are across the board. Bad sources can easily use the undercut to gain enough customer base to make some bank before getting jammed up. They can also use cheaper pricing to make up for shit business practices.

The undercutting is because the long time sources lose business to these "new" guys popping up with dirt cheap prices (most cases just the same people popping up over and over again)...There are no true "loyal customers". 

Shit the forum owners could easily make a rule on new sources that their price list must be higher then that of the 10-15-20 year vet sources...It's just many of the old school sources are undercutting everyone like the rest, so they don't bother to communicate with each other anymore like in the past.

Which is another reason why these sources keep getting scammed by the same people over and over again.


----------



## IsoVet (Jul 4, 2019)

K1 said:


> The test results would be what separates them when prices are across the board. Bad sources can easily use the undercut to gain enough customer base to make some bank before getting jammed up. They can also use cheaper pricing to make up for shit business practices.
> 
> The undercutting is because the long time sources lose business to these "new" guys popping up with dirt cheap prices (most cases just the same people popping up over and over again)...There are no true "loyal customers".
> 
> ...



there are a bunch of reasons why all this happens... the new younger customer is one... they hop from source to source looking for the best deal which to be honest i can understand that. We all go to walmart to target or best buy looking for the best deal on new tv's and appliances so a person looking for the best or in case lowest price.. honestly you cant blame them for that. would you want to pay 40 for a bottle of t300 or 25.00? most of these customers dont have much money anyway... many of my sales are guys that spend barely 100.00 and thats with my low prices...

You cant really make a source charge high prices either.. that sounds like mafia godfather type stuff. this is  capitalism... not nazi germany... thing is times are changing. customers are changing... you either change and adapt with it or die...

shit i have some pretty compeitive prices... i still have guys asking me for a discount.... sometimes as nice as i am even im like ( really man..a discount with my sale prices? ) but yet i still get that.

thats how business works... is it good for this business with the risks we take... ?no not at all... but look at the sources on the forums.. having reps... cash back codes on websites... sources taking venmo and cash app payments.... credit cards on thier wesbites... its become to... i dont want to say careless or main stream, but its no has longer the same mentality or stigma that it had even 10 years ago... for god sakes the openess these gusy talk about this on facebook messenger and instagram is ridiculous. 

us old guys would never talk on FB messenger about this stuff... this crap i see is just really scary.

too many brazen guys... too many guys in general. so you either do your best to adapt to get left behind... you look at other types of drugs sold like coke, x, meth etc... aint no dealers taking venmo for a 8 ball of coke? aint no dealer accepting credit cards for meth... 

steroid dealers do all day long. its almost like everybody forgot or dont realize the dangers of this game...that danger should be what keep prices up.. but nobody realizes the danger... not even some of these newer sources...

so in the end you do what you can... adapt of get let behind. sources that charge 60.00- 70.00 for  bottle of deca or tren aren't gonna sell a thing in todays market....


----------



## dnab87 (Jul 5, 2019)

Id pay 2x if i knew what i was getting in the vial was exactly on the label...


----------



## teejey (Jul 6, 2019)

I agree the testing is an eye opener. I try to stay loyal to a lab. If I have low bloods nd,they deny it or act like I'm trying to get free shit I walk away. That's it they can get praised by the vets running sponsored logs but proof is in the bloods. I am glad there are a few that seem to,always test good and Thats where I'm taking my business. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancisK (Jul 9, 2019)

IsoVet said:


> I’ll tell you what’s Francis. I can understand the situation your proposing and when you frame it in that light... there is no easy solution. You could go with a sponsor who has never had one negative review but what does that mean? Are they really trustworthy or have they not got caught yet or posted a bad result. You’re posing a very legitimate question with no real easy answer. I would say that brewing your own is probably your best bet because most Chinese sources will send you what you pay for... but not always. I’ve questioned my own supplier several times on tren ace I’ve gotten.
> 
> There is no easy answer sadly. But I will say this. Take my offer or tell me to fuck off. That’s up to you. I’d be happy to send you a few vials if you want. Use them, test them, grease your lawn mower with them. Up to you, but I do understand your situation and I am willing to do what I can to help you




Iso I appreciate the responses and the responses from everyone.  I didn't make this thread to call anyone out I was just thinking out loud because I'm not sure what to do myself.  I appreciate the offer a lot and I'm not turning down free gear, I would love if I could find a new reliable source but I didn't make this thread for that reason either.

It appears the consensus is to brew your own, well I'm not ready for that and I don't think I ever will be.  Not to mention it has it's own problems.

I suppose we're just stuck dealing with whatever we get....


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 14, 2019)

I will say what I have learned...there's a source or 2 that hasn't had one bad test, time and again...stick to a source like that or stick to legit pharm grade

There's also sources that have a handful of consistent products...pick them

I can't speak for everyone here but I prefer pinning the least knowing what I'm pinning is top shelf


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Oct 22, 2019)

I just started following but actually respect you for saying you didn't mean it and will correct it. As long as one doesnt mind theirs tested, they probably had good intentions or at least here after. 

In the future if some one feels bad about failing, they could donate to testing and then secondly pay to have their next three ran***s tested. 

I haven't donated but would like to once I figure out how. This is awesome. 




IsoVet said:


> well since you're talking about me.. ill be more than happy to address this.... there are tests on isovet products here that did test poorly but there were also tests that posted excellent... every source here has had both good and bad tests....
> 
> why is that? is it only because the source is out to cheat the customer as most members here assume? maybe... maybe not... maybe there are other reasons... all of which have been discussed on various test results from different sources...
> 
> ...


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Oct 22, 2019)

posted accidentally before I was done. Im usually on PM sporadically for years. It always also amazes me how people go above and beyond to ride the sponsors jock. Most of the sponsors are good, but the jock riding seems fake. You can't even ask an honest opinion? This behavior is on all the boards to some extent.


----------



## GearPro (Oct 22, 2019)

IsoVet said:


> you look at other types of drugs sold like coke, x, meth etc... aint no dealers taking venmo for a 8 ball of coke? aint no dealer accepting credit cards for meth...



Your overall point is correct; and while I definitely agree with what you’re saying, this part is incorrect. There have been multiple instances of law enforcement using credit card, Venmo and PayPal transaction data to locate, arrest and prosecute even small time drug dealers. The digital footprint it leaves is too easy to track and the banks and other financial institutions are falling over themselves to give it to law enforcement.

I think I even saw a NatGeo documentary on street dealers and they were bragging about using Square card readers to accept payment from junkies. It’s incredibly stupid, no doubt. But, that won’t stop them. Never underestimate the allure of quick money. 

Once again, I’m not disputing your overall point in any way, shape form, or fashion. Just trying to offer a small correction. Cheers.


----------



## jdup2019 (Oct 22, 2019)

MightyJohn said:


> I will say what I have learned...there's a source or 2 that hasn't had one bad test, time and again...stick to a source like that or stick to legit pharm grade
> 
> There's also sources that have a handful of consistent products...pick them
> 
> I can't speak for everyone here but I prefer pinning the least knowing what I'm pinning is top shelf



Agreed.  I see some sponsors that tested bad in the past testing perfectly now.  Doesn't make me feel any better.  They knew a testing round was coming up and their products would most likely be tested.  Sponsors i go with have their products tested REGULARLY without having to go through testing rounds.  They've tested perfectly here and on other boards every time.  I like consistency.


----------



## bruiser (Oct 26, 2019)

Whats keeping the raw sources from testing?
Are raws not allowed to be tested much?


----------



## Xxplosive (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello, I couldn't find an intro section on this board- not a pro or high level amateur, but i have been on these boards (PM, OLM, HCU) for a good decade now. I am Xxplosive on all except for PM where my handle is Showstopper83.

I would love to be able to donate to the testing and be as informed as you guys.

36 y/o, ex athlete (football), lifting on and off since hs.

Thank you for allowing me to join your board.


----------



## Xxplosive (Oct 26, 2019)

BrooklynBorn said:


> posted accidentally before I was done. Im usually on PM sporadically for years. It always also amazes me how people go above and beyond to ride the sponsors jock. Most of the sponsors are good, but the jock riding seems fake. You can't even ask an honest opinion? This behavior is on all the boards to some extent.



I am not equipped to comment much on quality since i don't know test results at the moment... But one thing that pissed me off over the years is members blowing a sponsor JUST bc they received their pack.

If you've set the standard for excellence and as just getting ANYTHING in a timely manner, you've fucked a lot of people.

I would rather wait a week or two for what I know is good gead instead of having urine cut with GSO overnighted to me.


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 26, 2019)

bruiser said:


> Whats keeping the raw sources from testing?
> Are raws not allowed to be tested much?



we have tested some Raws 
we test finish products  that members would b  buyin,  the  makers should b testin the  raws they are using as we dont feel we should b doin that for them.
If they are not it would b there stupidity


----------



## K1 (Oct 27, 2019)

bruiser said:


> Whats keeping the raw sources from testing?
> Are raws not allowed to be tested much?



Like buck said we've tested some raws and those and all tests done by the sponsors on raws have come back good.

Also what most don't realize is there are only a few offering raws, the rest of the raw suppliers are just subbing out through them...So the powders are coming from the same few places regardless of who the sponsor is using.


----------



## K1 (Jan 1, 2020)

You know what makes me laugh...You see guys jumping all over sponsors, praising them when they're posting their own results in their threads...As if they'd post bad results if they came back?! 

And always those results are either dead on or overdosed...Like those samples sent in to jano weren't made specifically for those tests

And their flock just eats it right up...Telling them what a great product they have


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 16, 2020)

K1 said:


> Here's my thoughts, being able to have seen it from both sides of the game...It's been mentioned before and again above by IV, most every source has tested bad at one point or another during the testing, either with jano, SRCS or Amrit, aside from a few like Alin, Gearpro, United Anabolics and Pharmacom.
> 
> Having been on that side of the game, I know there is little you can control in this business unless you are physically brewing the products yourself and have made sure that a sample of each batch of raws you receive are tested...Other then that are at the mercy of everyone from the supplier, to the receiver, down the line to a member discrediting to help their preferred choice!
> 
> ...



We get spoiled by how cheap some of this shit comes our way, outside of test, the profit margins for common things like tren, masteron or deca/EQ (usually needing 2-3g of raw per vial) arent all that great. 

Considering they are taking the risk to import raws, then cook it, hold on to mass quantities and distribute... To me, i cant imagine how it's worth the risk to some of these cats. Great for us, but fuck... Unless you're a fuckin loser like Dynasty or whoever it was the just cooked Test Ace and labeled it whatever, i don't think most of these guys are intentionally fucking people.

Unless you have easy access to local raw testing labs, it's not practical for the avg source to lab test everything before mass producing and moving it.


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 16, 2020)

K1 said:


> You know what makes me laugh...You see guys jumping all over sponsors, praising them when they're posting their own results in their threads...As if they'd post bad results if they came back?!
> 
> And always those results are either dead on or overdosed...Like those samples sent in to jano weren't made specifically for those tests
> 
> And their flock just eats it right up...Telling them what a great product they have



What's worse is the people who blow a sponsor just because they received a pack in the mail. 

Simply rec your pack only tells you that the sponsor isn't the absolute lowest level of scammer scum alive.

I care waaaaay more about wtf is in my product than i do about how fast i get it. Honestly, if you are needing gear in THAT much of a hurry, you did a horrible job of planning your cycle to begin with. 

I always have my gear and ancillaries all lined up and stocked up far ahead of time and never wait til I'm running out or ran out to order more.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Dec 19, 2020)

Remember that 999.999999% of the raws, ok myabe not that much, sat in an eastern warehouse together in big blue tubs. waiting to be scooped and measured and hopefully not cut after test results are given but it has happened.


Ive been literally deeo in this game and its a monopoly.,  You try to join up and make some money you may get threatebneed and banned yourself bc some sources are good dudes, buyt also manmy are criminal orgs with nicew guy reps.

I stay away from the ones I know have a background in other forms of hte darker underworld. The mafias or whatever name you wanna call them are many and plenty.


Here not too much, but older boards that went bye bye for that very reason

Also dont ask what I know


----------

